# McLendon's Magnum 45



## crackerjackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

I went to an auction on saturday and this little guy(Mclendon's Magnum 45) was on so many of the pedigrees. Does anyone know where this donkey is from? Has anyone ever heard of him before?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 22, 2008)

I am not sure where he is from, but I have heard of him. I do know in the pedigree I have with him on, it states he is 28.7"s and a dark brown but that is about it. Sorry, I couldnt be of more help. Corinne


----------

